# New Car



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

WHERE did you purchase your GTO ? Just the state please


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Florida


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Arizona, Glendale Pontiac


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

New York


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Alabama


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Oklahoma


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Ohio


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Florida


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

The Republic of Texas.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Arizona


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

South side of the Mason - Dixon line in Maryland, but it came from a dealer near Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Nevermind


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

denial...
Bill


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

The state of Southern California


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> South side of the Mason - Dixon line in Maryland, but it came from a dealer near Harrisburg, PA.



*Say Red... By any chance did you get it at Anchor Pontiac?*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Rendells-vania*


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

Arizona


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmmmmm- - car was located in NY, I met them in PA, and brought the car home to VA to title.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Texas


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Alabama


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Say Red... By any chance did you get it at Anchor Pontiac?*


Judge,
In March I bought it at Bohn Pontiac in Westminister, MD as a new car. Never did find out where exactly it came from but the window sticker shows it was ordered by Northwoods Auto Group in New Bloomfield, PA. 

Bohn only had a black auto left on the lot and having some very positive history with the dealership they gave me a price I couldn't refuse for the car I did want. Then they went out looking for it at a deal they were willing to make, which I was told had been with a dealer in PA. From the Internet hit I did in searching local inventory before buying there were 4 exact cars like mine at dealers around the Bmo beltway, none matched my vin when I picked it up. 

It came with 289 miles on the clock and a build date of 02/06 according to the tags Holden put on the car. I got a GMVIS report that shows it had a pre-delivery service done on 5/10/06 (Pontiac claims that was the build date). I've been told that date was actually the day it was received in LBC, packing for shipment removed and rear wing installed. Same report shows the struts being replaced along with the battery in Dec 06 with 208 miles on the clock. Only code numbers for the work billed against the warranty, no mention of dealer. 

According to mapquest its about 80 miles between the 2 dealers, so it wasn't driven much between Dec and March, except to drive it down for me to pick up. Its the 200 miles before Dec I wonder about. Even if I wasn't the first to pop the clutch in excitement and she was driven by a few before finding its way to my driveway, the car runs like a raped ape. 

So far, my only complaint is Holden (told me it was an export, ask GM), GM (sent my request to Pontiac) and Pontiac Customer Service cannot provide me with a specific build date or any relative details in its manufacture, ocean shipping, US Customs clearance, cross country rail shipping or transfers in the requests I've made via email so far. They did provide a phone number for a charge service that could provide a build sheet for my car and to drive safely because I was a valued customer. Cough, bullskeet! In the shipping biz from small packages to 40 foot containers, historical movements can be tracked. I must have expected too much from a major global auto manufacture to have the ability to reference their vin number in searching a computer data bank that tracked and recorded every movement of finished product inventory. Not really, I believe I ran into some lazy customer service rep who didn't want to spend time in researching my request because it cut into his time in searching Internet porn or gamer sites. So much for service in Pontiac Customer Service. 

Sorry for the rant in answering your question. It just tripped the light fandango in what had been a stupid reply from Pontiac earlier today on something very simple. Like, "what is my cars actual build date"?

Red Beard


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*New Bloomfield is a jaunt from me... Anchor Pontiac in MD had (when ever I went past) a nice inventory of GTO's. Last summer we went past on the way home from the shore and stopped in. They had darned near ever color available on the lot, including the spice red. When you said you got it just south of the line I wondered if it was the one we looked at.... anyway..I tired to talk the wife into the spice red when she said she loved the color...I tried convincing her the whole way home... she thought about it for 30 seconds and said no. She loves her Grand-AM... That's ok..... The Challenger she's ok with.... as long as she gets to keep her Grand -AM... so..... waiting on one of them is like waiting on the birth of a child. 

I went through royal hell with GM and the ordering process with mine when I ordered it. The valued customer line is BS. It sat on the docks in California with a red tag on it for 4 months. Blaming the wait on a whole host of things from Home land security to rabid dingos. I told them I'd have it shipped via car carrier they said no way. I tried and tried along with the dealer to get it expedited. It just sat there. The dealer called a few times a week, I called everyday for about a month and a half. Made no matter... it arrived 8.5 months after I ordered it. Four of those months on the dock. In the meantime I found one 2 hours away exactly like I ordered with 26 miles on it. I canceled the order after that dealer agreed to the price I negotiated with the dealer I ordered it with.. Long story short... I drove 2 hours to get it. I waited 4.5 months from the day I ordered mine until the day I went and got mine. The one I ordered finally came in 8.5 months after I had ordered it.

GM knew the car I ordered was sold, so they were in a bigger hurry to ship unsold cars while I and others waited for their cars they had already purchased.....I will never order another car. Too much hassle.

The one Dodge dealer I am in contact with about a Challenger asked if I'd be interested in ordering one.. I said HELL NO.. Told him of the problems I had, and when ordering one you always pay more.... Been there done that. Not again. I told the guy I'll take what can be located when they arrive. I want a better deal than ordering one, waiting for it and paying more to wait for it... naaaaaaa once is enuff.*


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

Oklahoma


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Pennsylvania


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

summerville SC land where it never gets cold and rarely snows


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

New Joisey... Bagota, to be exact...


----------



## channelguy (Apr 19, 2007)

Bought in Indiana.....shipped to Lingenfelter.

It will be delivered to me, in CA. Hopefully by 6/18.

A round about way of getting it


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Joey R said:


> New Joisey... Bagota, to be exact...


:lol: hey, what exit was that???? :lol:


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

Florida


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Michigan


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> :lol: hey, what exit was that???? :lol:


Da one ova by da ting... Yoose guys don' know dat?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Joey R said:


> Da one ova by da ting... Yoose guys don' know dat?


ohvadare, fuggetaboutit


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Michigan


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

Kauai, Hawaii


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

North Cackalacky


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Indiana


----------



## AQuick1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Arizona


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Used at a Volvo dealer in Augusta GA.

Local Pontiac dealer in Augusta said, we can sell you it, no test drive allowed.

Dealer in Aiken SC, had an "new" 04, at New MSRP price in 2006

Dealer in Thomson GA had 2, both were GXPs when I got there, they can order one (full MSRP) put down a deposit, no choice on color or transmission.

Dealer in Waynesboro Ga can order one, your choice of Color and Trans, need a deposit, wants full MSRP.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Taxman said:


> Used at a Volvo dealer in Augusta GA.
> 
> Local Pontiac dealer in Augusta said, we can sell you it, no test drive allowed.
> 
> ...



Hey Taxman did you ever sell your Goat?


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*California, Orange County*

Beautiful Sunny Southern California, Orange County, CA to be exact.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Tennessee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cool


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

birmingham, alabama


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

texas


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

davis pontiac,richboro, pennsylvania ,drove from new jersey to avoid holes in the front bumper


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Cuba


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

GTO_Addict said:


> Tennessee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cool


Same here...Cleveland, TN. 25 miles north of Chattanooga.


----------



## IslandGoat (Jul 1, 2006)

Hawaii


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Pennsyltucky


Philadelphia in the East........Pittsburgh in the West........Mississippi in between!


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Missouri


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

wisconsin Go Brewersarty:


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

bought in Michigan...titled in OHIO!! :willy:


----------



## PIL SUNG! (Jun 7, 2007)

Cailfornia


----------



## Poke GTO (Jul 2, 2007)

Bought in Missouri... to be titled in Oklahoma.


----------

